# 9-1-09 Kenedy county bull



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is the latest addition to my freezer and skull collection. Found him around 9:30 am yesterday morning. 200grain A-Square from my 300 and in the back of the truck we go. I really can't get bored hunting these guys.:camera:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice Bull. Well done


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Good looking bull . Did you shoot him with a 300 win mag or a 300 wsm just bought a 300 wsm and was just curious congrats on your harvest


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on a good one. They are some funky-looking critters for sure.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice bull.. how many people did it take to get him loaded in the truck??


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

ClayShooter said:


> Good looking bull . Did you shoot him with a 300 win mag or a 300 wsm just bought a 300 wsm and was just curious congrats on your harvest


I have 300 win mag. from what ive been told-both are identical balistics-thanks


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice bull.. how many people did it take to get him loaded in the truck??


normally i am by myself and get to do the honors myself, but had a little assitance this time-saved me a little sweat and advil:smile:


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a good looking bull. I got one some time back, (can't even remember the year), But I do remember the "WILD RODEO" we went on to get it. CONGRADULATIONS!!:dance:


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice looking Nilgai, Congrats.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats, that is awesome.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice bull!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

very nice....and some fine eating


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

We're are you getting them at ... Day lease??? I've been interested in shooting one with a bow.. If you have any info please IM me.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sharkhunter said:


> We're are you getting them at ... Day lease??? I've been interested in shooting one with a bow.. If you have any info please IM me.


pm sent


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Great job! Took me two seasons to get my first one (Beretta Pasture). I was using Warlock's .300 Win Mag and some good ole fashioned Tee's ammo. One shot to the neck and then the "work" began . Congrats Amigo! Aint that an awesome feeling?!?!


----------



## ULM (Sep 2, 2009)

Same question as sharkhunter.. Looks like an great animal to hunt. 
Thx.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats. nice bull


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

ClayShooter said:


> Good looking bull . Did you shoot him with a 300 win mag or a 300 wsm just bought a 300 wsm and was just curious congrats on your harvest


Either rifle with the A-Frame or a 180gr. Accubond is not good for a Nilgai's health



Rack Ranch said:


> Nice bull.. how many people did it take to get him loaded in the truck??


Gotta to rig the Winch up in the bed or the headache rack... Only way to go!!










Nice Bull!!!


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats some good eating, Congrats!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*nilgai*



ULM said:


> Same question as sharkhunter.. Looks like an great animal to hunt.
> Thx.


pm sent. sorry for late reply, been offshore


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JavelinaRuss said:


> Either rifle with the A-Frame or a 180gr. Accubond is not good for a Nilgai's health
> 
> Gotta to rig the Winch up in the bed or the headache rack... Only way to go!!
> 
> ...


Your set-up is nice ,but if ya don't have a headache mounted winch but you have a long length of rope and you can get your vehicle in between the heavy animal and a tree/rock then you can very easily load them up like that by yerself -rope over top of vehicle tied to back legs then simply back up!-if you have tree's in general area then tie on to the animal and drag it within reach!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I had some nilgai steaks last night. Great table fare. I shot mine with a 30.06 and a Hornady 180 grain SST. Took a a second shot to anchor him. I'll be taking the new .375 H&H next time.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Enjoy...


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Your set-up is nice ,but if ya don't have a headache mounted winch but you have a long length of rope and you can get your vehicle in between the heavy animal and a tree/rock then you can very easily load them up like that by yerself -rope over top of vehicle tied to back legs then simply back up!-if you have tree's in general area then tie on to the animal and drag it within reach!


Yes sir that works too.... But if you look in the back ground of my pic there ain't alot of trees big enough or close enough to drag one of these big SOB's over to then pull up into!!!!

I'm debating right now on my new truck to put a headache rack in or get a gooseneck hitch and rig a winch mount to go into the Gooseneck hitch... That way if I ain't using it I can store it in the tool box and then hook it up when I need it.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*loading*

I usually am by myself and therefore have the pleasure of loading alone too_i cheat and use a block and tackle to the tool box and just inch them in. Done it soo many times. Winch would be easy, but i dont mind the little effort.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> I usually am by myself and therefore have the pleasure of loading alone too_i cheat and use a block and tackle to the tool box and just inch them in. Done it soo many times. Winch would be easy, but i dont mind the little effort.


If you ever want help rigging up a winch on the back of your tool box holler and I can help you set it up :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

JavelinaRuss said:


> If you ever want help rigging up a winch on the back of your tool box holler and I can help you set it up :dance::dance::dance:


appreciate that-just a note-i do ALWAYS have my 10,000lb thermoelectric or my 12,000lb warn in the back of the truck-along with 600' of cable-its not my first time to run around in that country and it depends on how much rain. ive seen it so wet you would think there were redfish in the lagunas, or as dry as it is now the sand is so loose-you just gotta go prepared. i hate making the call for outside help-takes the fun out of it.! will be at them in october.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Hope you can stick a fork in the gravey.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Hope you can stick a fork in the gravey.


i'm not a vegetarian, so yes i do like cream gravy with my chicken fry.:slimer:


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> appreciate that-just a note-i do ALWAYS have my 10,000lb thermoelectric or my 12,000lb warn in the back of the truck-along with 600' of cable-its not my first time to run around in that country and it depends on how much rain. ive seen it so wet you would think there were redfish in the lagunas, or as dry as it is now the sand is so loose-you just gotta go prepared. i hate making the call for outside help-takes the fun out of it.! will be at them in october.


We did that on one truck but I never got pics of it... Welded a 2" receiver hitch to a square tubing we put across the bed and then I carried a Ramsey 9,000# winch there, but could hook it up to the front or back of the truck. Like you said never know whats going to happen south of Sarita!


----------



## jonate98 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nilgai Rig*

"Skinnin' Pole" I used on the Barretta Pasture for several years,
Had a 1,000# winch mounted on the pole, and pole extended to 8'.
Worked great, had alot of good times chasing the wiley suckers.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Best Bull I ever got








And this one is probably one of the best bulls a client has harvested with me but I think this just b/c the bull had it all... 560 dressed, 9 1/2" horns and 9 3/4" on the basal measurements... Just a TOAD that walked out of the oak thicket at the wrong range at the wrong time!!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*barretta*



jonate98 said:


> "Skinnin' Pole" I used on the Barretta Pasture for several years,
> Had a 1,000# winch mounted on the pole, and pole extended to 8'.
> Worked great, had alot of good times chasing the wiley suckers.


i was trying to place that jeep? i pretty much kept a "inventory" , if you will, vehicles -especially red wranglers(we had 3 on our list). if you drive around there now-you will bump into a windmill or 2-what a waste.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> i was trying to place that jeep? i pretty much kept a "inventory" , if you will, vehicles -especially red wranglers(we had 3 on our list). if you drive around there now-you will bump into a windmill or 2-what a waste.


Lol Yea King Ranch Norias thanks y'all for scaring all of the Nilgai south with the turbines  I heard the deer didn't mind them but the antelope did not want to play!!!!


----------

